# More than 512 pseudo terminals



## izotov (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi,
I tried to modify FreeBSD 7.3 to allow more than 512 pseudo terminals.
To do so I modified /usr/src/sys/kern/tty_pty.c and /usr/src/lib/libc/stdlib/grantpt.c and changed "pqrsPQRSlmnoLMNO" to "pqrsPQRSefghijklmnotwzEFGHIJKLMNOTWZ". Also changed /etc/ttys to contain all the possible values under the "Pseudo terminals" comment.
And when I connect with ssh I am allowed to connect only 512 times and the last pseudo terminal that is given is ttyOv (that seems to be equivalent to the stock configuration).

What is still missing?


----------



## izotov (Mar 11, 2011)

Now I see that libc is bad: it's grantpt.c was compiled with bad values.
Now the question is how can I rebuild and install libc?
Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2011)

This will probably do it (not tested though):

```
cd /usr/src/lib/libc
make depends
make install
```


----------

